# Dover Downs BBQ



## Rag1 (Oct 29, 2007)

A couple of shots from Dover. The teams are set up on the concrete pads that NASCAR drivers motor homes use with 50 amp power, water, sewer and DSL.
I got a spot just off turn two.
My wife shown in the winners circle. I wasn't allowed up there.
This photo thing may not work....we'll see..


http://good-times.webshots.com/album/56 ... good-times


----------

